# Defense against a quick jab or thigh kick



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm posting it here so I can get it from the horses mouths.  In my humble opinion, Aikido starting positions leave the practitioner for either a jab, and/or a thai-style roundhouse kick with the shin to the thigh or knee of the lead leg. Do y'all watch for this?  Train for this? Do you consider yourselves adequately prepared for such an event?

Thanks,

Dr. Dave


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 23, 2004)

Proper distanceing or ma-ai will null either of those attacks.

Ma-ai combined with parries and body movement (tai sabaki) will allow you to enter or deflect these.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 23, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Proper distanceing or ma-ai will null either of those attacks.
> 
> Ma-ai combined with parries and body movement (tai sabaki) will allow you to enter or deflect these.


Oddly enough timming and environment does not always allow for propper distancing. Defenses againts Muay Thai Kicks are best taught by Muay Thai guys. If you are caught inside simply pick up your leg and catch it on the shin or "tucked" elbow. You are right, however, that it is best not to be there, but some shots are just not worth running from.
Sean


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2004)

I haven't seen a lot of parries taught in the Aikido I've been exposed to. Are they considered a regular part of the coursework?


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 23, 2004)

Tenkan.


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 24, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a lot of parries taught in the Aikido I've been exposed to. Are they considered a regular part of the coursework?



Check out Tenshin Aikido. (Seagal)

I agree, most I have seen do not teach them either. Aikido for self defense is a bit of a misnomer though, IMHO.


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 24, 2004)

You can use "starting positions" to draw your adversary in and get him/her to do what you want, so that you can do the technique you want.  This is where it becomes a mind game.  

For example, in randori, if I offer my wrist out, nine times out of ten, uke will take it instead of throwing a punch, then I can do what I want.  

It's the same idea we use in kung fu as well, I make you think there's an opening, draw you in, then strike with whatever.  

I've said this before, but self-defense isn't against the idiot carjacker, mugger, insert bad guy here.  It's against myself.  I'm my own worst enemy.  

Masakatsu Agatsu.  True victory is victory over onesself.


----------



## farlow (Mar 31, 2004)

I have only been studying aikido (NGA Style) for about 3 years now.  This is usually a tough situation since blending is much more difficult when up close.  If uke gets in to close where a jab could take place I may instead go in on uke instead of waiting or follow the jab back in on them and do something else.  However, if the person is throwing quick jabs and looks like a boxer I may want to just run because they may know what they are doing.  I go on the assumption know matter how go I think I am, there is always someone better.  On the other hand if I cannot retreat a quick shot to the person's knee followed up with a joint lock might do the trick.

As for a knee strike I may have to play with that tonight in the dojo, but I have a feeling I will be attacked as I get in that close.

-Gary


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 31, 2004)

I have not seen much in the way of defenses against a flurry of jabs and punches in Aikido either. Much less if there are kicks involved as well. But if that's what you are interested in working with, you have to ask yourself:

"What is Aikido really about?"
"Why am I looking into Aikido?"
"What am I really looking for?"

This is not to say you cannot use the techniques of Aikido in that type of situation, but the schools that teach it or openly integrate it into their daily training are few and far between.

Learning to be quick with your hands comes with time and practice in Aikido, just as in many arts. Learning to see/feel when your opponent is committing to his/her attack and learning to lead them into your circle also takes time and practice. But these are some methods that will help you defend against such an attacker.

If you can say you "know" Aikido then you will "know" how to use it against any attack.

My thoughts are certainly not the be-all / end-all on this topic and I am still learning as well. I hope my experience can help.


----------



## Yari (Apr 14, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I have not seen much in the way of defenses against a flurry of jabs and punches in Aikido either. Much less if there are kicks involved as well. But if that's what you are interested in working with, you have to ask yourself:
> 
> "What is Aikido really about?"
> "Why am I looking into Aikido?"
> ...



I like your comments here Mike. Starting off with the questions about what is Aikido, and ending up with the "Know" Aikido....

Just whant to add my 2 cents. Aikido starts off selfdefence in a different angle than most other styls. Aikido tries to work with principle, and therefor it is wrong to "just" look at the techniques. But it is also true that the techniques reflect the principle.

/Yari


----------

